# New member from USA



## Ray Settanta (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello all, I was looking for info on the Made by Knock Feldgrind and ran across this site. I found an excellent thread that answered all my questions. Thanks! By the way, I ordered one.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, if you've read the thread and ordered then you'll know you can expect next week or next year!


----------



## Ray Settanta (Oct 25, 2016)

I should have mentioned that I ordered from a USA distributor. Ordered yesterday morning. Shipped yesterday afternoon. Delivery scheduled for tomorrow. I did read about the somewhat erratic delivery schedule from MBK. It sounds like an excellent grinder though.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh the quality of it is not in doubt


----------



## Ray Settanta (Oct 25, 2016)

The black Feldgrind arrived this afternoon. The build quality and fit/finish is excellent. I made a coffee with the setting at 1:6 with an AeroPress. The coffee tasted great! Going to try espresso tomorrow.


----------



## bonneech (Nov 16, 2016)

Good to hear you're having success. The feldgrind is a great piece of equipment


----------

